# What year is this Gravely



## Carl Albert (May 21, 2020)

What year is this Gravely


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

MFG Letter 'F' 
Seial Numbers...
SR 11960 - SR 14737
Yours SR 13367 = 1962


----------

